# New Book 'Steam Trains in your Garden'



## tmuir (Dec 15, 2008)

Not sure if this is the right section for this post but its the closest one I could find for it.

I recently purcahsed a new book called 'Steam Trains in Your Garden' by Brian Wilson

It covers building a live steam loco 'Eric' which is an improve design over 'Edwin' which was published as a series in AME (Australian Model Engineer) magazine.
I really love this book as it gives full and detailed instructions so people fairly new at machining stand a chance at making this loco. It even includes simple plans for making tap and die holders, rivet punches, a coal fire conversion and rolling stock.

If you are at all considering building a 32mm or 45mm gauge loco I would recommend this book.

As far as I'm aware its only available from the AME website and for those interested here is the link.

http://www.ameng.com.au/retail.htm

I have no connection with this book except that I'm very impressed with it as even though I don't plan on building this for some time the tips have been helping me on other projects.


----------

